# integrated solutions



## RI preservstion (Mar 21, 2013)

any body got any info on this company?


----------



## Craigslist Hack (Jun 14, 2012)

Out of Texas or out of Muncie, IN?

I am familiar with both.:whistling2:


----------



## RichR (Sep 22, 2012)

Are talking about Integrated Mortgage Solutions out of Texas?
If so, I have worked for them for a little over 2 years now. Low volume for me but rep is excellent, prices better than most and pay always on time. Wish they had more volume and I would drop some of the other I have!


----------



## RI preservstion (Mar 21, 2013)

the one out of indiana


----------



## Flyingjon69 (Mar 29, 2013)

Low pay. Hard to work with. Slow pay


----------



## Craigslist Hack (Jun 14, 2012)

RI preservstion said:


> the one out of indiana



I know Brent that owns that company pretty well. It's all MCS work so why would you work for Brent when you can just sign up with MCS? 

I would listen to what people have to say about them...:whistling2::whistling2::whistling2::whistling2:


----------



## RI preservstion (Mar 21, 2013)

how is mcs to work for?


----------



## BRADSConst (Oct 2, 2012)

RI preservstion said:


> how is mcs to work for?


MCS has been discussed many times. General consensus is make sure you have all your ducks in a row before working for them. LLC, trailing coverage insurance, etc. You'll need it when you decide to stop working for them.......that's when they'll really get nasty


----------



## Kartaker (Apr 22, 2014)

*Shady*

They want you to do shady work. They dont let you see bid approval numbers and pay you what they want


----------

